# Bad Lippspringe



## speedteam (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo 
Ich binn zzt in Bad Lippspringe und habe mein crosser mit
Suche jemanden der Lust und Zeit hat mir ein paar Wegstrecken zu zeigen ,da ich mich hier nicht auskenne
Meine Leistung ist zzt Durchschnitt ,bin 53Jahre mit 30 Jahre Bike Erfahrung
Gruß Lutz


----------

